# SUNDAY FUNDAY



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just kind of curious what all y'all's hangover remedies are?!?! Being I'm a Texan it's always a whataburger cheeseburger and a huge dr.pepper!


----------



## Bigboypolaris (Oct 7, 2012)

Same here buddy!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

here im a louisiana its another budlight lol


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> here im a louisiana its another budlight lol


 
Oh no no light beer for me. It's full flavor or nothing. Budweiser is the king of beers!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

just did okterberfest celebration last night awesome night of german beers and drinking games and for some reason i feel great this morning!!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Gatorade


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gallon of water and 4 Advil. Sometimes it works. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

For me, like the first post says.....get somethin to eat!


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

I always chug a Gatorade and take 4 ibuprofen before I go to bed as well and that helps more than doing it when you wake up


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def a good breakfast and a redbull never fails 

the wetter the better


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hot shower in the morning than no matter how much it hurts, get active and start sweating. Works for me every time


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> Hot shower in the morning than no matter how much it hurts, get active and start sweating. Works for me every time


Yup a good couple miles gets it out of your system. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^thats the last thing I think about lol usually we spend most of the day trying to recap the night before haha


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

drink another beer does the trick


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a greasy breakfast taco and a 12 pack .. gets you right ...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

2 BC powders followed by beer and grub ..


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Alkaseltzer morning relief before bed....works every time!


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Porkroll egg and cheese with hash browns all packed on an everything bagel. mmmmm

And you can only get Porkroll in New Jersey


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Before I say that sound horrible, wth is a porkroll


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

walker said:


> a greasy breakfast taco and a 12 pack .. gets you right ...


 
Greasy fried chicken and a fence post!!!!


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just did the whataburger dr pepper tradition again haha


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

No hangover today.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

...


----------

